# Oh for goodness' sake... Severalls - June 2012



## LulaTaHula (Jun 10, 2012)

There are so few asylums left now, and Severalls has become more accessible again. Lots of people have never been very interested in Severalls because it's so stripped inside but I think it still has decaying asylum charm. It was great to see the place again and compare it to my visit in February 2008.

PLUS, James, Martyn and Janey were absolutely wonderful company for a super-early sunny asylum adventure


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 10, 2012)

I really really need to get my backside in gear and get up there! 

Really nice shots there and thanks for posting them up!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 10, 2012)

Sunny mornings at Sevs make for some really good photos


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 10, 2012)

Still got to see this place! Thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 10, 2012)

Simply stunning! Beautiful photos Lula!


----------



## nelly (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice stuff Lula


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice pic's Lula, was a great day and I learnt a valuable lesson about palisade today...the curve helps you in but its a bugger squeezing out again so much so that I had to go over on the outer part . At least I provided the rest of the "team" with a laugh. Here are a few of mine:









































Thanks for a great morning explore Lula, Janey and Coverturbex  Hope you don't mind me hijacking your thread Lula


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 10, 2012)

P7 - Very brave, I wouldnt fancy my chances going over the palisade! :O


----------



## krela (Jun 10, 2012)

£3 tesco value pillows > palisade fencing... lol. 

I HATE Severalls, but I LOVE those corridor photos! Nicely done.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't tell anyone but 2' piece of box section from boot of care and "bang" the spikes are covered allowing a relative graceful exit....thanks covert for running to the car to get it for me bud...diet is not in full swing lol.
I love the corridors at Severalls stripped or not those corridors rock


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 10, 2012)

Very nice pictures the pair of you ,would love to see this place and the floors look kind of ok too .


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 10, 2012)

Great shots P7! I wouldn't fancy my luck at palisade either, well done!


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 10, 2012)

SK they aren't access details they are exit details honest  Cheers all


----------



## muppet (Jun 10, 2012)

love the colours in the hallways thanks for the post


----------



## King Al (Jun 11, 2012)

Great pics guys, the corridor ones are the best I've seen in a long time!


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 11, 2012)

Some lovely pix there. It's nice to see an asylum that actually has a floor, there's not that many have nowadays!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 11, 2012)

krela said:


> £3 tesco value pillows > palisade fencing... lol.
> 
> I HATE Severalls, but I LOVE those corridor photos! Nicely done.



What about razor wire?


Great imagery of Sevs guys, we soo want tooo gooooo there


----------



## abel101 (Jun 11, 2012)

my camera is gagging to get in here, so am I actually!
good photos on the place, the more I see of severalls, the more I stare at my camera and whisper to it "soon"


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Jun 11, 2012)

Brillant Find and Beautiful photos Lula love your hair x and fantastic shot of u


----------



## sparky. (Jun 11, 2012)

very nice pics there good job  i visited there at the end of last month such an amazing place


----------



## KingRat (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice job, some genuinely great images hun.
Were there gummi bears involved  ?


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 11, 2012)

KingRat said:


> Nice job, some genuinely great images hun.
> Were there gummi bears involved  ?


How many time KR do I have to tell you its priority 7 not gummi bear....grrrr


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jun 11, 2012)

KingRat said:


> Nice job, some genuinely great images hun.
> Were there gummi bears involved  ?



It was haribo actually! And sadly, no. You need to have a word with those guys for me!


----------



## Bambii (Jun 11, 2012)

Great pics guys! This place is so stunning for what is essentially loads of empty rooms and corridors


----------



## KingRat (Jun 11, 2012)

LulaTaHula said:


> It was haribo actually! And sadly, no. You need to have a word with those guys for me!



I stand corrected, you're right, they were indeed Haribo. 
I'll put them straight hun .


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry lula I will remember them for our next excursion  gummie bears or haribo your choice?


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jun 12, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Sorry lula I will remember them for our next excursion  gummie bears or haribo your choice?



To be honest, I'm more into Tunnock's teacakes or caramel wafers these days... 

Credit where credit's due though - both of you chaps were true gents! Lots more explores together ahead hopefully


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 12, 2012)

Really nice set of pictures Lula, apart from the hall going I think Severalls has become more photogenic as it's decayed. Well done.


----------



## tumbles (Jun 12, 2012)

Mmm Asylums.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 12, 2012)

Nicely done! No encounter with secca then? Makes me more confident for my coming revisit! Looking forward to our asylum weekend


----------



## sonyes (Jun 12, 2012)

Ohhh I just love those corridors!!!! Great pics, thanks.


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jun 12, 2012)

SeffyboyUK said:


> No encounter with secca then?



In and out without seeing a soul 

Actually, that's a bit of a lie. We saw a dog walker on our way out.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 13, 2012)

luvly jubbly folks


----------

